# A Must Have!!!



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok all, I just got myself a brand new Archer-range Rangefinder. Let me tell you what, for under $50 bucks, it is finally possible to own a dead on rangefinder. I used it in my backyard, and compared to a nikon rangefinder, i was getting the same yardage with both to all of my targets!! 
This Archer-range Rangefinder is an easy to use product. The directions on the back of the package is all that you need to learn to use this simple product, ACCURATELY!!! I have never used a rangefinder before, and as soon as i opened the package i was accurately ranging and shooting my targets. 
Please look at the website. It is honestly the best use of $50 i beleive anybody could use for bowhunting.
/archerrange.com


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

would be easier to measure everything with that tape? not just a tree?
..


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

huh?


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

*Cons: 1.* Hard to see and use in low light
*2.* Bulky
*3.* noise while winding up tape
*4.* no split second measurements 
*5.* not as consistent as digital range finder because you are using the measuring from somewhere at chest height and you will never be able to find the the same spot each time. 
*6.* I could go on and on. 

*Pros: 1.* None that I can think of




*Unless there was a way I could field test this product without wasting $50.00 that is what I would have to say about it. *​


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

none that you can think of? first, yeah it may be hard to see in low light, but, at least I, will be using it when i get into the stand, not when the deer is coming. andyeah, in the morning i will wait till light. The wind up tape DEFINATELY isnt loud. Bulky? barely any bigger than a Bushnell.It was accurate, time after time, and it is priced right.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

You have your opinion and I have mine. :darkbeer: I don't hunt off my back porch so sometimes I need to use the range finder at the last minute. For the $50 I could go buy myself 2 more ACE's for comp. :wink:


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

no thats fine, our opinions are different. but, if you ever did get one, i think that your opinion would change.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Send me one for evaluation. I will test it out for one week and send it back to you. If the opinion of the range finder that I posted is wrong I will post up and give all the data that one would need to make a fair and accurate decision towards the purchase of one. *I will pay shipping BOTH ways.*


----------



## Llamaman (Apr 9, 2007)

*G.a.s.*

I too suffer from G.A.S. (Gear Acquisition Sindrome)

Lots of uses for a good range finder but for a tree stand... get a good pendulum sight and just aim and shoot.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

Mapes found something that works well for him. It looks pretty simple to operate. While your sitting tree for a couple hours you could range some likely approach routes.

I've never used a rangefinder in 30 years of bowhunting. I always hunt well scouted and familiar woods close to home. I have four primary stands in agricultural funnels that have been paced off and committed to memory.

I have started to stray from the Confederacy when it's real hot in early season, to bowhunt in the mid west. I can see where a range finder such as this would work very well in eastern Kansas.

Thank you Mapes.

Semper Fi


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

hey i really recommend it. I have never used a rangefinder because they are so expensive. Now i coul finally use one thats inexpensive and works great.


----------



## huntin1 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hey, if it works for you, great. I'll stick with my Leica.


huntin1


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

oh yeah definately. if and when you can afford a laser, id buy it too. but, with the economy, me making minimum wage and LOTS of bills, i couldnt pass it up, and im glad i didnt.


----------



## massarcher (Mar 16, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing something, is it a tape measure? I could see throwing one in the hunting bag as a backup in case the ol' swarovski malfunctioned. Couldn't you just use a tape measure though? I don't mean anything bad by this I'm just not sure what the difference is between this tool and a regular tape measure, besides the color and the formulas written on the side.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

ok. the tape measure also hooks to your bow. you hook it up, climb your tree and look at the tape. you see what your height is from the ground to your chest, then you real the bow up, actually you hoist it up like a regular pull up rope. then real in the tape. The unit has a button on the side and sights on top. you aim it at the base of an object that you wanna know how far away it is.push the button, it releases the pendulum on the side. release the button when it quits swinging, and then look at the side with the numbers on it. You find your height to your chest, then follow the line to way the pendumum is, and there is your yardage. It sounds like it takes a lot of time the way i am saying it, but its not hard or time consuming. 2 minutes or less id bet.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

it only takes, literally, 10 seconds to get the distance after you have found your height! its that simple. push a button and youve got it!


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Stihlpro said:


> *Cons: 1.* Hard to see and use in low light
> *2.* Bulky
> *3.* noise while winding up tape
> *4.* no split second measurements
> ...


Stihlpro,
Well so much for "Archers Helping Archers." 
Mapes has actually tested this product and you bash his opinion....Why?
This is a product that will allow every archer to have an accurate rangefinder to aid in the humane harvest of game.
I am not trying to convert the laser users or those who have practiced to the point that they are rangefinders. I just came up with a very simple and accurate tool that will help encourage young archers to stay in the sport and increase the odds of game recovery. Also, the use of a pull-up rope is a part of every treestand safety course.
Most every "con" you listed is actually a "pro" for the ArcherRange including #6.
If you would like to ask me questions directly please PM me. There is nothing like this on the market and therefore is under a lot of scrutiny. I don't mind bad press as long as it is deserved. Please bash with knowledge.
Stihlpro, I am not trying to make an enemy. I hope you will read this and have a better understanding of the need that this product fills.
Sincerely,
Billy Byrd


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

First off I am not bashing the product. If I was it would have said it is a pile of garbage and not be bought. I was going off the assumtion YOU made.... " A Must Have" . Iwas disagreeing with that because it isn't a must have and there are better products on the market that are far easier to operate and use less effort to get the end result everyone is looking for. Majority of people these days want instant gratification. Most are willing to pay the price to get it. They want to push a button and see the range now. Not do calculations and measurements before seeing the distance. I gave my opinion based on that and the info provided about the product compares to what is out there today for a little more than what this goes for. There are low end models that are very capable for the entry level shooter and hunter that they would be happy with. I also said my opinion was based around the fact that I did NOT test this device. It was an opinion generated around pros and cons COMPARED to the digital world. Not based upon what I thought about it as a stand alone unit. Thank you for your time. P.S. Still looking for the test model in the mail...... ;-)


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Plus he said it is just as accurate at a NIKON. Then he goes on to say he has never used a rangefinder before this one.......so it seems like he is just promoting for you........


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*It must be my MS education*

I did not say, "A MUST HAVE." That was Mapes. 
I guess I must have been wrong for thinking you were bashing or discounting anothers opinions.
For that I am sorry.
I don't know how I got that idea.
bb


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

stihlpro, i havent ever used a rangefinder before, but my girlfriends step dad that shoots with me has a nikon, so he brought it along to compare. I guess i shouldve added that point.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

wow, i thought this was an evaluation forum. evaluation being the key word. mapes bought and actually used the product and gave his opinion and evaluation. that is what this forum is for. stihlpro, you listed a bunch of cons without actually using the product and yes it did come off as bashing. your opinion was based off information and that alone. maybe to mapes it is a must have product. to you and i maybe not so much. but i would definatly try it before i formed any kind of opinion let alone reply to a post on it. once again this sight's motto is " archers helping archers". some people tend to forget that. by the way i've never even heard of this product and use a bushnell laser rangefinder. ut i will take a look at it as i am a new gizmo junkie.:wink:


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Bukhuntr.....this is an evaluation forum and that's my evaluation based on facts given by the poster stating it is as good as a Nikon when he also posts he has never used a range finder before....Duh...I was giving cons on the item compared to a DIGITAL range finder because that was what the poster was COMPARING IT TOO for some reason.If you don't like my evaluation that I gave with the footnote that it is based on me also NOT using it than don't read it and move on to the next one. And. For bashing it.....I don't think so son. If I was a basher there are FAR more useless posts on this forum that I would like to post in. So before I will let some young hunter or new target shooter come in here and read about this MUST HAVE item he should know what the differences are between the manual and digital range finders because he too may have never used one. I have. That's my opinion, and I am entitled to it. It is FAR from bashing though.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Like myself, Many of us Hunters are out in all waether conditions. Is this product sealed in any way? Water resistant? So as to not render itself useless in freezing temps. Shock resistant? I know I have dropped many things from my stand including my range finders. Maybe Mapes can give it a FULL field evaluation and get back to us on this.


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*The Challenge*

Stihlpro,
Send me _your_ laser and I will video a durability test. I will pay shipping both ways.
Thanks,
Billy Byrd


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

With all the rangefinders you must be selling you should be able to afford your own laser.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

I want to know more about this tool and those are FAIR questions.....why can't you just answer them ?


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*The Challenge Stands*

Is that a yes or no?
bb


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah......ok....just like the king of Nigeria needs my bank account # to depostit money for safe keeping until he arrives. Then he will give me a percentage when he agets here. LOL. Momma raised ugly kids not stupid one. ;-)


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

wow, this has gotten a great start


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Sure has.....  but anyway, Mapes, how do you feel it will hold up in extreme conditions like the ones listed. Sya it is snowing or there is some freezing rain and the tape hets some moisture on it and retracts back inside the device then freezes while your in stand. Do you think it will bind up the inner workings and not let you get a reading? I think these are good questions and just want an answer that's all. Your the only one I know of that has used it so far so maybe you can help us out here. Thanks.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Mapes, 
Just to make sure I am understanding you correctly. You said in one of the first few posts that you will usually wait until first light To take your readings.so does that mean you leave your bow on the ground until first light and then pull it up after you find your height on the tape? In my past experiances first light was a HOT time and I always have my bow READY to fire at first light. I wouldn't want to be hoisting things up into the stand when there is a chance a monster is 60 yards away. That was the raeson behind saying it is hard to read in low light. The only way I see to use it before first light would be to have a small flashlight with a filter on it so deer or other animals won't be spooked by the light. I'm also not saying that my nikon is awsome.in the black of the night but it does have a backlight in the display that I can see just before first light when I take my readings. I usually know my general area from scouting and practicing from all 16 of my stands but sometimes need to get a quick yardage when shooting at my M.E.R. Please explain in further detail if you could. Thank you.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

no problem. Since it is only a pendulum that swings, i dont think that it will freeze up. I said THINK, because i havent been able to test it in those conditions, the tape i also dont think would cause a freezing problem, but i dont know for sure. What i mean by using it at first light, the tape measure is easy enough to read that you COULD read it, if you look closely, i will attest to the point that the readings on the Range finder are small, bt those i would be able to use at first light, since i would already know my height from the ground to the center of my chest. And by that time my bow would be hanging on the branch next to me. 
I am not TRYING or making ANY attempts to cause arguments, make a bad name for myself, WCWADE, or STIHLPRO. I remain firm on my first, original feelings about the product.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

and also, again not trying to make an argument, if i didnt like it so much, id be shipping it TYD right now.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Mapes........Thanks for the response about the questions I posted. I was just a little concerned about the foul weather making a tough job out of a simple task. I know you like your new range finder and your opinion on it is just that...Yours. No one here is saying you are trying to cause arguments. I myself have never thought that. I am just looking for a honest evaluation with facts and tests to back it up like everyone else. Its great that you even do evaluations. I myself always think about doing one on a new product I buy but never seem to find the time to get around to it. Thank you for being one of the guys to take the time out to introduce new things to the archery community. How did you hear about this product in the first place? Did you just stumble upon the web site or were you told about it by someone else. I have found many great and not so great things just from surfing the net.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

This is the reason I was questioning the durability of the device. This was taken from the web site of the device. 

Storage and Care:

Always store your Archer-Range with the needle on the far right side of the graph. Protect from extremely high temperatures. Excessive weight or twisting on the housing could damage the needle.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

well, i will admit to the fact of being SCARED about breaking it, but arent you afraid of something of your breaking too? i cant afford new stuff all the time.. I think the website says that it has been dropped from 35 ft or something.I for one havent tested that. Xtreme heat, would you put the nikon in an oven?the needle is small, but i actually dont think it will break... if we keep this post active till this season, then i will post more results of the weather and such and such


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Mapes said:


> well, i will admit to the fact of being SCARED about breaking it, but arent you afraid of something of your breaking too? i cant afford new stuff all the time.. I think the website says that it has been dropped from 35 ft or something.I for one havent tested that. Xtreme heat, would you put the nikon in an oven?the needle is small, but i actually dont think it will break... if we keep this post active till this season, then i will post more results of the weather and such and such


Of course I am afraid of my stuff breaking. I am always as careful as I can be with my valuables but on the other hand they can take some abuse. Just how much is not known but I have been known to put my stuff through he paces at one time or another. I just thought that if the needle was that fragile , dropping it from a stand or accidentally sitting on it might throw off the calibration.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Thanks mapes*

Mapes im glad this worked good for you. The people bashing the product ,and basicaly throwing negative comments are rude, and have absolutly no class. We are not all rich. The guy writes a evaluation tells you his financial situation, and yet you have the gall to bash. Makes me sick.
We are not all that way good luck in the field mapes. john.


----------



## Kevdlambert (Mar 16, 2007)

*Stihlpro*

It isn't what you said as much as how you are saying it. There is no room on this forum for people like you. Your comments are inciting and not helpful in anyway. Try being respectful to others with your opinions. You need to knock that chip off your shoulder.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

like i said stihlpro, i havent TRIED dropping it out of my stand, but the site i believe says something about it being dropped from a treestand. Yes the pin is small, but i think it is made of steel? i dont know. Its not really thick, but im sure, absolutely positive, it will get dropped, by me, and then i will let people know if it held up or not.


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*Durability*

Now we're getting somewhere. Good questions.
The needle is made of 1mm stainless. It will not break inside the housing. Sitting on it, throwing it at deer from your treestand, dropping it; no effect. If you ran over it with a truck it might need to be checked before going hunting. I will try that and post a video. 
The reason it says to store with the needle all the way to the right of the graph is very similar to, "don't store your recurve bow with the string on the bow." It is a memory issue with the brake that holds the needle. Short periods of time will not hurt, but long periods of time and high temps could cause the braking mechanism to not hold the needle properly. I engineered a, "storage plateau," that will allow the brake to be at a relaxed state during storage. 
If it did get memory in the brake, it is a very, very easy fix. 
Also, if you bent the needle (which is unlikely) it is a very, very easy fix.
It has a plastic window that is engineered to protect the needle.
As far as the rest of it, it is an actual, "construction worker proof," tape measure. 
The 35' drop on the website has been done by several people including me. I have thrown it at deer from this height without any effect. I missed the deer.
Thanks,
Billy Byrd


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

what he said^^


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Kevdlambert said:


> It isn't what you said as much as how you are saying it. There is no room on this forum for people like you. Your comments are inciting and not helpful in anyway. Try being respectful to others with your opinions. You need to knock that chip off your shoulder.


Yes daddy........


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

WCWade said:


> Now we're getting somewhere. Good questions.
> The needle is made of 1mm stainless. It will not break inside the housing. Sitting on it, throwing it at deer from your treestand, dropping it; no effect. If you ran over it with a truck it might need to be checked before going hunting. I will try that and post a video.
> The reason it says to store with the needle all the way to the right of the graph is very similar to, "don't store your recurve bow with the string on the bow." It is a memory issue with the brake that holds the needle. Short periods of time will not hurt, but long periods of time and high temps could cause the braking mechanism to not hold the needle properly. I engineered a, "storage plateau," that will allow the brake to be at a relaxed state during storage.
> If it did get memory in the brake, it is a very, very easy fix.
> ...


Ok....great. I wasn't sure what the needle was made of but the memory issue is a good idea. I never would have thought of that. You probably couldn't bend the needle unless something got pushed up inside the unit but if something did happen to it are there replacements available and if so how easy would it be for the consumer to change it themselves? I was thinking about the use in low light to read the tape measure.......But it probably wont be cost effective. Is there any way to make the tape glow from storing light like the stars did that we put on our ceilings as kids? Thought that might be a cool idea. Thanks for the response BB


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

see, we can all be friendly in the end.i actually think that that would be a good idea, but its not up to me.


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

I am a digital RF user. But this is a nifty little item. Gps's are cool but a compass always works. Same thing with this item. Basic principles never fail. Sir I will look into one. Toss it in my pack for backup. I now the boy scouts in my troop will think its cool.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

thats awesome. You will not regret having one added to your bag.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

up


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

up


----------



## pasteve1976 (May 29, 2008)

*Can't we all just get along?*

Here's my two cents. If it works for ya , great. But I also would consider the fact that someone could maybe actually be *helping* with their input of considering all of the unit faults. Sounds like an experienced hunter. And man, anyone of those _"faults"_ could potentially ruin a hunt. I think he was just trying to help you and (everyone else ) out by placing his opinion on what may seem like obvious drawbacks to using the product during a hunt. I see valid points from both sides here and quite honestly can't even believe that I got caught up in this silly thing. (The silly thing being the debate) But , if the tool works for what it was intended then great. Buy a bicycle and a motorcycle. Sure , both do pretty much the same thing , but one costs a bit more and does it a little faster. It seems like a decent practice tool or even a backup to a laser range finder. Let's not forget that someone is making more of an effort to make a humane kill on an animal than some by at least using a range finder. But I have to think that I PERSONALLY would eventually end up getting a laser. And like was stated , you kind of need some more solid hands on field testing to truly evaluate it. Now you guys all have a drink ,on me ,and relax. So dang up tight, geez:tongue:.:cocktail: God bless


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

I can see the math behind how this rangefinder works....makes sense to me!

Looks dead simple and really ruggedly constructed - I have MANY "dutch" hunting buddies - I'll reccomend this thing to more than one of them. 

Nice evaluation!


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

The problem with reading the tape before daylight would not be a problem with me. I have a little flashlight. I emailed Mr wade concerning the strength of the tape as far as being a pull up and he replied back quickly and gave me assurance that it is plenty strong. As I don't have a laser rangefinder and won't spent that kind of money (getting close to retirement age and being conservative), I will probably give one a try. If it doesn't meet my expectations, well it won't be the first thing. Classified is full of stuff that probably didn't meet expectations.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Couldn't a bowhunter just take a scientific calculator, a protractor, and tape measurer to achieve the same results?

Same time required to acquire the horizontal distance but at a cheaper price.

25' tape measurer = $6
Protractor = free, swiped from elementary student
Scientific calculator = free, swiped from elementary student
Using Cosine and Sine functions from high school math class = Priceless


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

x-shocker said:


> Couldn't a bowhunter just take a scientific calculator, a protractor, and tape measurer to achieve the same results?
> 
> Same time required to acquire the horizontal distance but at a cheaper price.
> 
> ...


Now that's FUNNY!

Answer - yes you could...so I could I...some remembering anything from High School math class though? Man I doubt it.


----------



## coachmac (Sep 5, 2006)

*x shock*

LOL You are so correct. Anything remembered from my calc classes is priceless. You know you could take that stuff up a tree but AR sort of wraps all that up in a nice little package. I noticed you asked me a question about checking it in a tree on a hill with the distance on the downhill side. Sorry for not getting back with you on that, and as soon as I am able (pinched cyatic nerve) to climb up a stand I will let you know. I have tryed mine out on fairly level ground surrounding the base of the tree. I can tell you that the measurement on the AR, as far as distance up a tree, goes up to 35'. There are a couple of stands that I gun hunt out of that, when you add the height of the tree with the distance of the hill, would put you over that number so I don't want to make an assumption about what it could or could not do. Wouldn't be a fair review. I can tell you though that so far..... I am happy with it. A buddy of mine mentioned something about it only measuring out to 50 yards and I wanted to slap him. I have seen him shoot and any deer over 25 could stand there all day, give him a wink, then a yawn and still make it over to the food plot for a bite to eat later in the evening. On the other hand, 50-60 yards for some is not that big a deal and nothing should feel safe within that distance. 

Coach


----------



## kurtty52 (Jul 15, 2008)

*what a waste of time*

Just had to say this is the most immature post by adults i have seen in all my chat days, you have a guy who tested a product and gave a good review, and then you have bashers who havent used it yet or even know how it works?? but feel the deserve the chance to ***** about it.

well i take both sides on this one folks becuase i respect the fact that someone took the time to try it out and use it and tell us about it. but i do agree he was wrong in saying it was just as good as a digital when the options on my leupold RX-II are endless. also it wasnt mentioned what the max yardage reading is on them either? that is a must need to know because if it cant read 0-700 yards then it is no good for someone like me that uses my range finder for bow and riffle hunting and i even bring mine out on the golf course in the summer time. 

But if this product works well for some people and falls into a lower price range i think its great. myself i have the luxury of being able to spoil myself with nice gadgets but understand where all not in that position. Now there is obviuosly a big market of people who would be interested in a cheap way to read yardage, just the same as someone driving a porsche or a ford, in the end we both get to the same place just one might get there faster and enjoy the ride more. 

Now myself i would love to try one of these just from reading this forum but like someone else said i will not spend the money on one when i allready have a leupold, but if anyone wants an honest opinion send me one and i will give it a try


----------



## KZaker (Sep 17, 2008)

*cool product!*

I agree, the tool is priced right! and i bought a Nikon to test too. i hit it once with a hammer and it was shot. i think the last words for this eval should be 
".............WHAT A TOOL!..........."
Karl:darkbeer:


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

KZaker said:


> I agree, the tool is priced right! and i bought a Nikon to test too. i hit it once with a hammer and it was shot. i think the last words for this eval should be
> ".............WHAT A TOOL!..........."
> Karl:darkbeer:


Thanks for the support Karl!!
Good luck this year!


----------

